# Alpine cda-7969 vs cda 7949 ???



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

These are old decks I know but I like my old stuff...I have a 7969 but I am looking at another 7949 also...

I like the looks of the 7949 but my goal is to get a simple to operate , well made deck that doesnt cost $650 like a 9255...

anyhow between these 2 which is the bette sound quality deck? I am guessing they are similiar....but thats guessing...

I know the 7949 doesnt play cd-r's but I can get a changer ifi I have to..

my big deal is the better deck from the start..

thanks


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I never liked the 7969 much. That stupid knob/twisty thing is what does it for me.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

The CDA-7949 was/is a much better unit than the CDA-7969... The CDA-7949 was meant as a no-compromise competition headunit... Sound quality actually went up when you switched into blackout mode on the faceplate...

It has much better SQ, it's transport is the best outside of Alpines F#1 status stuff, has better specs and is simple to use with a clean look to it, ie none of the flashy EQ and stuff...

I still have two 7949s that I just won't get rid of because of how good they are (I also have a pair of matching PXA-H600 processors to go along with them)...

The 7969 was the high-end unit after the 7949, but Alpine was already planning the F#1 status stuff so they just wanted a high-end unit that would appeal to the masses at a lower price point...

My biggest issue with putting the 7949 into a car is that in this day and age I really want my nav system as well... And I am certain I want to go touchscreen it will be all over... So I may just end up doing a dual-headunit configuration... One would be a flipout screen and the 7949 would be the main source unit... That way I could have the best of all worlds... Depends on how difficult my next car is to put 2 DIN units in.. if it only has a single-din or din and a half opening, I will probably just stick with the 7949...


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

ok...then I will sell my 7969...thanks...Mike


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

I even prefer the 7949 than the F1 status soundwise...if only it can play cd's in a regular basis, I'd still have mine. It's so picky that it won't even play new cd's.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

yikes...its ok..going to usea changer


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

Yup...that's why winslow hates it so much...hehehe. Good if it works, bad if it doesn't. There's a good sounding alpine changer...I think the model is cha s624.


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

Actually, I have never had problems with mine... It doesn't like many CD-Rs, but I have gotten a few to play... And I have never had problems with original CDs...

I just wish Alpine would open up thier firmware library to allow us end users to modify thier decks... I would love it if I could integrate my HDA-5460 with it instead of just switching to the Auxillary input... To do that you have to use a physical wire, which sucks if you ask me... 

That just gave me an idea... I can use the HDA-5460, just use it in stand-alone mode, and modify it to have an external trigger... That way any time I turn it on it will switch to it... Coolness, simple solution...

But yeah, I would love to have access to thier firmwares for a ton of thier products, like the IVA-D900/D901, CDA-7949, CDA-7998, CDA-D855, PXA-H600, PXA-H510, PXA-H700/H701, HDA-5460, W200, W300/W310, etc... I just want to add some features that are missing and fix some functionality that seems to be 'off'...

It just sucks that you pay so much for such nice equipment just to find the newer stuff either doesn't integrate, or sucks and either doesn't fit anymore visually, or has features/functionality that doesn't work with your setup... ARGH!!!


----------



## dbphelps (Jun 30, 2006)

invecs said:


> Yup...that's why winslow hates it so much...hehehe. Good if it works, bad if it doesn't. There's a good sounding alpine changer...I think the model is cha s624.


Actually, the one that sounds amazing is the CHA-S605, and it has the optical output as well... I have one of those to match my CDA-7949/PXA-H600 combo...


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

dbphelps said:


> Actually, the one that sounds amazing is the CHA-S605, and it has the optical output as well... I have one of those to match my CDA-7949/PXA-H600 combo...


Might be a rare changer...haven't heard one...I know the cha-s604...but that one sucks.


----------



## On1whl (Jan 9, 2022)

JAX said:


> These are old decks I know but I like my old stuff...I have a 7969 but I am looking at another 7949 also...
> 
> I like the looks of the 7949 but my goal is to get a simple to operate , well made deck that doesnt cost $650 like a 9255...
> 
> ...


Hey how are you, not sure if you’re interested but I’m currently in possession of a cda 7949. wmenold76 at g mail if you wld like to get at me we can talk.


----------

